# Are pigs feet OK to feed as part of raw diet?



## LittleMiko

I recently bought raw frozen pigs feet at a farmers market, thinking they'd provide variety for my dogs' raw diet.
Has anyone used them? I don't know how much would be muscle meat, bone, or other?
Thanks,
Joan


----------



## Castlemaid

Yes, I feed them to my dogs - more as a treat than an integral part of their regular diet.


----------



## LittleMiko

Great! Thanks for the info Lucia,
Joan


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Oooh! Pig feet are a favorite in our house.  They're pretty much all bone though so you would want to also feed some muscle meat too.


----------



## LittleMiko

Thanks, I appreciate the info. I'll probably use as a "recreational" bone.


----------

